
Huawei CFO arrested in Vancouver, sought by U.S. for extradition - panny
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-huawei-arrest-cfo-1.4934269
======
threatofrain
Big thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18613124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18613124)

------
sschueller
This really bad and may cause the US / China trade deal to fall apart. Also
what if China starts arresting US executives visiting China?

~~~
bilbo0s
> _Also what if China starts arresting US executives visiting China?..._

I think it's pretty safe to say that this will not be a "what if?". Probably
more of a _" when"_.

~~~
doanguyen
I would love to see if China isn't going to play this card, and will the world
change their view on China human right?

------
baybal2
Hmmm, I swear, there was a 500+ comment thread on the front page just a moment
ago.

~~~
hackerman12345
It's currently on the bottom of page 2.

